# Stonecoatcountertops.com - Anyone ever use them?



## AlmostRetired (Jun 11, 2016)

Afternoon LJs,

Looking through my FB feed and this site pops up. Lots of good results pictured on their FB page and their site…as one would expect. Does anyone have any experience with this stuff and have an opinion?

Stonecoatcountertops.com

Thanks,
Roger


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Cool stuff. I have done some work like this but always on much smaller scale. The effects are amazing but even a small job was rather messy so prepare your work area well. Something he did not mention in video is that while the epoxy may be dry to the touch you should let it cure for several days before install and use.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

I can't imagine it is as easy as they make it look to get such a natural looking piece.

Watching the videos they first make it look like a kid did some finger painting and then take a propane torch to it and bam it looks like natural stone.


----------

